# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  العتب مرفوع :: هيثم كابو :: لا وقت الا للوفاق

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لا وقت الا للوفاق			 				 		 					    




* والحقيقة  التي لا  تقبل الجدال إطلاقاً أننا (لم نتعادل) أمام مريخ الفاشر مؤخراً  (بل  خسرنا)، فالفوز مع تقديم أداء متواضع يعتبر في عُرف الصفوة خسارة، فما   بالك بالتعادل مع من سبقه له أن هزمهم داخل إستادهم  و(رب "خسارة" نافعة)  ..!
* الواقعية تقول أن المريخ بعد (عروضه السحرية) كان مطلوباً منه الفوز ومواصلة المتعة وترويض أرضية إستاد النقعة ..!
* نعم،  هي كرة قدم ولكن  مع الزعيم لا مكان للمبررات والعويل، فالصفوة يختلفون عن  الوصايفة، و(لا  موقع في الإعراب عندهم لسوء الأرضيات لذا فقد تقبلوا ما حدث  بلا تبرير  وفتحوا ملف السطايفة) ..!    
* الآن  أمامنا مباراة  (تقرير مصير) مع وفاق سطيف لذا فإن جهود الجميع يجب أن  تتكامل وتتضافر،  و(بعد العبور لدينا عودة لإخراس آلسنة إعلام كبسور) ..! 
* خسر  المريخ فرصة  الأخذ بثأره من (أبنه الدارفوري) الذي أجبر والده على فقدان  خمسة نقاط  منها ثلاث بالقلعة وأثنتين بالنقعة و(الأسوأ من ذلك كله إنقطاع  عروض  المتعة) ..!
* فاصل ومع (السطايفة) نواصل ..!
* إن كان الزعيم سيفقد  بالدوري نقاطاً لا محالة فالأجدر بها أبنائه؛ و(حتماً واقع الفقدان أقل  مرارة عندما تُهدر داخل البيت الأحمر) ..!
* لكن  بصراحة يا جماعة :  السلاطين كتروها .. فقدنا خمس نقاط في مباراتين وشالوا  منها أربع و(نقطة  ضاعت بتعادل الفريقين وشباكهم استعصت على المهاجمين) ..!
* المريخ  الذي تعادل مع  السلاطين يجب أن يستنفر كل جهوده لهزيمة السطايفة، و(على كل  منا مهمة  ودور ولاعب بدءاً من المدرب واللاعبين والإدارة والإعلام وصولاً  لزلزال  الملاعب) ..!
* بصراحة مباراة السطايفة يجب أن يقول فيها الصفوة كلمتهم كما تعودوا دوماً و(نتيجة النزال مسؤولية الزلزال) ..!
* الزلزال سيدك المدرجات دكاً، ويشعل الملعب بقوة تصل إلى بمقياس ريختر و(إحتمال اكتر) ..!
* يجب  أن نحرص في (يوم  تقرير المصير) على إرتداء ألوان الزعيم (الأحمر   والأصفر)، وينبغي على كل  مشجع أن يدخل للملعب والعلم في اليد لنستمتع  بالنتيجة والإداء البديع،  ونرسم أبهى لوحات التشجيع ..!
* لن تكون مشكلة المريخ في مباراة السطايفة في الجمهور؛ ولكن التجارب علمتنا أن المعضلة الأساسية ستكون في كيفية الدخول ..!
* نأمل  من مجلس إدارة  المريخ وضع خطة محكمة لتسهيل دخول الجمهور حتى لا يتكرر ما  حدث في ملحمة  الترجي .. و(تذكروا وأن كل المعطيات تشير هذه المرة إلي أن  الأعداد  ستتضاعف، والواجب أن تكون الاستعدادات بحجم الزلزال الذي سيضرب  المدرجات)  ..!
* لن  نقول إن نتيجة  الفاشر لم تؤثر فينا سلباً، و(لكن من يمضي بثبات نحو هدف  كبير وأمامه  مباراة مصيرية لن يطيل الوقوف إذا أصطدم بمطب في أحدى الشوارع  الجانبية)  ..!
* (النقعة) بتصلح المشي !!
نقوش متفرقة
* (العترة) عند الكبار لا تتحول لوقعة و(تعالوا كورة السطايفة وانسوا الحصل في النقعة) !
* الذين أفتقدوا المتعة سيشاهدونها (كاملة غير منقوصة) في معركة (تشطيف وفاق سطيف) ..!
* فاصل ومع (السطايفة) نواصل .. !
* ما حدث للزعيم بالفاشر مؤخراً مجرد (انقطاع إرسال) لإعطاء مساحة للإعلان و(المتعة ستتواصل في مواجهة السطايفة بأم درمان) ..!
* غارزيتو  يحتاج  لمراجعة حساباته قبل مباراة (تقرير المصير)، والزعيم سيحسم موضوع  التأهل  ويعود من جديد لإحكام قبضته أكثر على الممتاز و(إخراس المواسير) ..!
* بمناسبة  المواسير :  انت يا مزمل مسؤول من الخير آخر مرة وفاق سطيف جا الخرطوم متين  ونتيجة  الكورة كم وكان في (دفن حمام) ولا الأمور عدت بسلام ؟
* كلما  حاولت الرجوع  بالذاكرة للوراء أو ضغطت على (قوقل) لمعرفة ما حدث لوفاق  سطيف في آخر  زيارة، رد (العم قوقل) بقوله : (عفواً هذا الملف الأسود مغلق  للصيانة لما  أصابه من تلف وخسارة) ..!
* يا محمد عبد الماجد : الملف دا عملتو فيهو شنو لانو أسيادو بسألوا وجايين البلد كايسين الرد !
* معليش انتو ما بتاعين رد .. (وضعكم دائماً مقلوب ..ماتش والهروب) ..!
* واحد  جزائري ثقيل عرض  على وفاق سطيف يعملوا زي المريخ ويجوا من بدري ويلعبوا مع  الهلال مباراة  إعدادية .. السطايفة قالوا ليهو : (كدي خلي الهلال يحل  ديونو الرسمية) .!
* حل دينك عشان ما تبقى مسخرة والفرق تكسر عينك ..!
* وعينك للسطايفة تطعن في قلوب سموحة النازفة ..!
* وإتنزفي .. و(من مباراة الرد ما تتخوفي) ..!
* وابقوا يا ضل يا شمس ما تبقوا رقراق و(تكتلو من الإياب ملف وتدخلوا في أول زقاق) ..!
* ناس وفاق سطيف قالوا جاينكم زيارة ..( يا ريت تستقبلوهم بدون رجفة وتلاقوهم في ثبات ومافي داعي للثكلي والتلاتة تسعات) ..!
* بتصرخوا من هسه.. ما تكملوا طاقتكم ساي لسه الجماعة ما وصلوا ..!
* يكوركوا ليكم ما تجوا .. يجوكم تكوركوا ..!
* جني وجن الشافع الخواف وحسو عالي .. (براحة معانا ضيوف) ..!
* إتضيفي ..!
نقش أخير
* يا ضيفنا لو زرتنا
لوجدتنا نحن (بنزوغ)
وانت رب المنزل 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




* يا محمد عبد الماجد : الملف دا عملتو فيهو شنو لانو أسيادو بسألوا وجايين البلد كايسين الرد !
* معليش انتو ما بتاعين رد .. (وضعكم دائماً مقلوب ..ماتش والهروب) ..!



شكرا العزيز كسلاوي
*

----------

